# Separating Quotes within a post



## jks9199

Breaking apart a quote:

vBulletin uses square brackets to identify commands; the command turns it on, and a backslash turns it off.  I'm going to deliberately misspell "quote" as "qoute" so that the tags show up to show you here.

[qoute] turns on the quote.  [/qoute] turns it off.  

So, using part of your post:


> [QouTE=Bob Hubbard;1441710]Funny side bar.  I was in court waiting on my  ex to show up a few years ago. She set off the metal detector. Cause -  underwire bra with enough metal to build a grill in it. (ok, slight  exaggeration there).  I don't know who was more embarrassed, her or the  county cop who had to ask and wand her. Was the high point of that day.[/qoute]
> *My wife was a deputy for a while and did court security for a  few months and the stuff people bring in was always funny.  Little tip  people when your coming to court for a drug case remember and you empty  your pockets before entering the metal detector leave your bag of crack  in the car.
> 
> *[qoute]Court house - Attorneys walk -around- the detectors with closed briefs all the time.  Cops too. [/qoute]
> *not all court houses.  Our circuit court house only people that  are allowed to bypass security is uniformed officers and court house  staff with a proper security badge.  I work plain clothes I cant even  bring a gun in the court house even if I show them my bagde and ID.
> *


will produce (if you spell quote properly):


> Bob Hubbard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny side bar.  I was in court waiting on my  ex to show up a few years ago. She set off the metal detector. Cause -  underwire bra with enough metal to build a grill in it. (ok, slight  exaggeration there).  I don't know who was more embarrassed, her or the  county cop who had to ask and wand her. Was the high point of that day.
> 
> 
> 
> *My wife was a deputy for a while and did court security for a  few months and the stuff people bring in was always funny.  Little tip  people when your coming to court for a drug case remember and you empty  your pockets before entering the metal detector leave your bag of crack  in the car.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Court house - Attorneys walk -around- the detectors with closed briefs all the time.  Cops too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *not all court houses.  Our circuit court house only people that  are allowed to bypass security is uniformed officers and court house  staff with a proper security badge.  I work plain clothes I cant even  bring a gun in the court house even if I show them my bagde and ID.
> *
Click to expand...


To make it easier to identify here -- I actually enclosed the whole mess I was showing in a quote balloon, too.  Hope it's not confusing.  (For that, I just highlighted the stuff, and clicked on the word balloon looking button)


----------

